# Popping screws and visible tape joints



## juddgibsonhcei (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm working on a house and its almost ready to trim. The ceiling started having screws pop all over. We fixed those and chalked it up to moisture in the attic...but now screws are popping on the interior vertical walls. What the hell is going on? Not only are the screws popping but all of a sudden you can see the tape joints (not just butt joints) it looked great when primed and painted now two weeks later...


----------



## compute (Jun 11, 2008)

Has the temperature and moisture content been controlled in this house since it was completed?


----------



## juddgibsonhcei (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes...we even set up 5 dehumidifiers around the house.


----------



## coho (Jan 26, 2010)

Is there a wood stove cranked up? The heat is realy dry, and the lumber is fecal matter nowadays. It shrinks it twists it sucks. Good luck.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

juddgibsonhcei said:


> Yes...we even set up 5 dehumidifiers around the house.


Sounds like you are drying it out too much there has to be a certain amount of moisture that is allowed or maintained. Perhaps it should have dried out before the rock was installed and taped. It there is an air exchanger get it up and running and get things back to normal as far as the proper humidity level then do the repairs. As far as the seams showing and the cracking it could be that the mud took to long to dry and absorbed into the gyp board now it is finally drying out causing major problems.


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

Is / wad the lid insulated before you finished it? If not the mud was frozen from when you taped it, and as it thaws you get problems. Bad problems. Like that. And cracked joints. It shouldn't be our responsibility to check for insulation, but I refuse to do homes until they do, and have heat on.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

how many years have you been in the trade? Instead of pointing the finger at the rock, maybe you're doing something wrong? It's a possibility


----------

